# Koulibaly al Chelsea, ci siamo



## Tifo'o (12 Luglio 2022)

Secondo quanto ripotato da diverse testate ci siamo per il passaggio di Koulibaly al Chelsea. Niente Juve per il senegalese che sembra l'indiziato numero uno per sostituire De Ligt. Il Chelsea ha offerto 40 mln come ADL chiedeva, al giocatore andranno 9 mln di euro netti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da diverse testate ci siamo per il passaggio di Koulibaly al Chelsea. Niente Juve per il senegalese che sembra l'indiziato numero uno per sostituire De Ligt. Il Chelsea ha offerto 40 mln come ADL chiedeva, al giocatore andranno 9 mln di euro netti.


Mi dispiace non vedere più kk


----------



## Milo (12 Luglio 2022)

Altro top che saluta la a…


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da diverse testate ci siamo per il passaggio di Koulibaly al Chelsea. Niente Juve per il senegalese che sembra l'indiziato numero uno per sostituire De Ligt. Il Chelsea ha offerto 40 mln come ADL chiedeva, al giocatore andranno 9 mln di euro netti.


Ottima news per noi, in un colpo solo Napoli (di fatto) e Juve (in potenza) si indebolirebbero. De Ligt vuole andar via per motivi tecnici e non soldi, quindi la Juve ha come DC Bonucci, Rugani e Gatti: il più forte da noi farebbe il quarto, però hanno preso Pogba e Di Maria, così si costruiscono le squadre.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ottima news per noi, in un colpo solo Napoli (di fatto) e Juve (in potenza) si indebolirebbero. De Ligt vuole andar via per motivi tecnici e non soldi, quindi la Juve ha come DC Bonucci, Rugani e Gatti: il più forte da noi farebbe il quarto, però hanno preso Pogba e Di Maria, così si costruiscono le squadre.



Sicuro?

Preferisco giocare contro squadre forti.

E' così che si diventa forti.


----------



## Diavolo86 (12 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da diverse testate ci siamo per il passaggio di Koulibaly al Chelsea. Niente Juve per il senegalese che sembra l'indiziato numero uno per sostituire De Ligt. Il Chelsea ha offerto 40 mln come ADL chiedeva, al giocatore andranno 9 mln di euro netti.


9M netti? La PL è davvero la SuperLeague...
Non per dare un alibi ai nostri, anzi, che margine di manovra ne abbiamo e dobbiamo muoverci, ma lì danno stipendi oggettivamente folli.
Curioso di vedere nel caso cosa farà la Juve...vanno su Bremer? Peccato non andarci noi, ma sarebbe comunque ottimo non lo prenda l'Inter, la Juve con acciuga in panchina mi preoccupa il giusto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sicuro?
> 
> Preferisco giocare contro squadre forti.
> 
> E' così che si diventa forti.


L'Inter rimarrà forte e la Juve qualcuno lo prenderà alla fine, il Napoli si sapeva fosse a fine ciclo, se devo scegliere preferisco non si rinforzino i ladri, poi non so te. Considerato che il sistema è marcio e quasi tutti in Italia complottano contro di noi, è giusto ridere delle digrazie altrui.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sicuro?
> 
> Preferisco giocare contro squadre forti.
> 
> E' così che si diventa forti.


vero, hai ragione, pero se gli altri decidono di vendere kolusevisky e di prendere di maria per un solo anno non è manco colpa nostra


----------



## pazzomania (12 Luglio 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> 9M netti? La PL è davvero la SuperLeague...
> Non per dare un alibi ai nostri, anzi, che margine di manovra ne abbiamo e dobbiamo muoverci, ma lì danno stipendi oggettivamente folli.
> Curioso di vedere nel caso cosa farà la Juve...vanno su Bremer? Peccato non andarci noi, ma sarebbe comunque ottimo non lo prenda l'Inter, la Juve con acciuga in panchina mi preoccupa il giusto.



Bisogna solo sperare che prima o poi raggiungano l' apice, retrocedano un pò e che la Serie A salga un bel pò.

Finchè non accadrà, resterà un confronto impari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Luglio 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> 9M netti? La PL è davvero la SuperLeague...
> Non per dare un alibi ai nostri, anzi, che margine di manovra ne abbiamo e dobbiamo muoverci, ma lì danno stipendi oggettivamente folli.
> Curioso di vedere nel caso cosa farà la Juve...vanno su Bremer? Peccato non andarci noi, ma sarebbe comunque ottimo non lo prenda l'Inter, la Juve con acciuga in panchina mi preoccupa il giusto.



Perchè hanno investito quando ancora erano un "calcio minore",mentre noi da primi della classe abbiamo fatto una gran dormita.
E ora che,in teoria,abbiamo margine di manovra....non si investe negli stadi,non si investe nel settore giovanile,non si investe nelle cittadelle dello sport.
Nulla,siamo in coma perenne.

E i top club di serie A ?
Ah beh,loro comunque spendono. Non quanto quelli della PL,ma spendono. Male ma spendono. 

Noi invece che dopo anni di sacrifici possiamo permettercelo....becchiamo il pezzente del MONEYBALL


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Luglio 2022)

Economicamente nulla da dire, è una bella cessione.

Ma tecnicamente ad oggi sono messi male male, hanno perso il loro portiere titolare, il loro miglior dc, Insigne che comunque andava SEMPRE in doppia cifra, e hanno la grana del rinnovo di Fabian Ruiz.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> L'Inter rimarrà forte e la Juve qualcuno lo prenderà alla fine, il Napoli si sapeva fosse a fine ciclo, se devo scegliere preferisco non si rinforzino i ladri, poi non so te. Considerato che il sistema è marcio e quasi tutti in Italia complottano contro di noi, è giusto ridere delle digrazie altrui.



Dicevo in generale.

Mica mi spiace per le disgrazie degli altri. Ma se il tasso qualitativo si abbassa, anche tu ne soffri, è proprio fisiologico, e te ne accorgi in Europa.

Avevamo buone squadre quando c'erano giocatori forti nel nostro campionato, aldilà del sistema.



Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vero, hai ragione, pero se gli altri decidono di vendere kolusevisky e di prendere di maria per un solo hanno non è manco colpa nostra



A me spiace se vanno via giocatori forti, perché è segno di debolezza intrinseca dei clubs. Poi la colpa è di tutti e di nessuno.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dicevo in generale.
> 
> Mica mi spiace per le disgrazie degli altri. Ma se il tasso qualitativo si abbassa, anche tu ne soffri, è proprio fisiologico, e te ne accorgi in Europa.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, ma purtroppo ci pensiamo più noi che quei farabutti di Gravina&co, che ci puoi fare? Nel male, inevitabile strutturalmente, meglio che si indeboliscano i nemici, no?


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Luglio 2022)

certo che 40M koulibaly e 70 quel cesso di skriniar è roba da voltastomaco.
le cifre andrebbero invertite.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che 40M koulibaly e 70 quel cesso di skriniar è roba da voltastomaco.
> le cifre andrebbero invertite.


Entrambe cifre nonsense per giocatori a scadenza, poi chiaro che il più forte sia il senegalese. Secondo me alla fine saranno 60 e 30 max per entrambi, sempre troppi soprattutto per lo slovacco, ma se trovano i gonzi che ci puoi fare? Marmotta vende bene quello bravi (neanche così difficile), ma i pacchi proprio no, è un difetto che aveva anche alla Juve.


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che 40M koulibaly e 70 quel cesso di skriniar è roba da voltastomaco.
> le cifre andrebbero invertite.


comunque pure Botman a 37 milioni non scherza...Koulibaly è il centrale più forte da tanti anni, lui deve dimostrare tutto


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma purtroppo ci pensiamo più noi che quei farabutti di Gravina&co, che ci puoi fare? Nel male, inevitabile strutturalmente, meglio che si indeboliscano i nemici, no?



Sì, ho capito. Mica ti sto criticando e tifo nabule, l'idea è generica.

Il nabule perde Koulibaly, prende uno più scarso, e tu perdi Leao, e prendi uno più scarso. Gli altri magari fanno uguale, gli effetti si annullano, non cambia niente e magari rivinci lo stesso lo scudetto. Ma ti sei indebolito appena metti il naso fuori dal paese.

Il concetto è questo, poi chiaro che preferisco che siano gli altri a perdere pezzi.


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

in una settimana sono passati da 70-80 milioni per De Ligt a 40 milioni per Koulibaly
dopo due mesi di degrado la nuova dirigenza fa uscire i tifosi dalla depressione post Abramovic


----------



## Albijol (12 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da diverse testate ci siamo per il passaggio di Koulibaly al Chelsea. Niente Juve per il senegalese che sembra l'indiziato numero uno per sostituire De Ligt. Il Chelsea ha offerto 40 mln come ADL chiedeva, al giocatore andranno 9 mln di euro netti.


Segone a due mani se per questo motivo De Pippgt rimane alla juve


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Luglio 2022)

Se la juve non prende Bremer resta con bonucci e gatti dietro… con l’ansia di comprare qualcuno x forza e il rischio ciofeca che è elevatissimo.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dicevo in generale.
> 
> Mica mi spiace per le disgrazie degli altri. Ma se il tasso qualitativo si abbassa, anche tu ne soffri, è proprio fisiologico, e te ne accorgi in Europa.
> 
> ...


Soprattuto il Milan delle notti magiche in Europa lo era quando la Serie A era al top. Il campionato e le avversarie contano eccome, a me piange il cuore ogni volta che un big se ne va dalla Serie A. 

Ed é anche lo stesso motivo per cui tifo le Italiane in Europa, forse perché voglio illudermi che valiamo più di quanto puo' sembrare. Guardate che tutto questo si riflette anche su di noi, non solo come "allenamento", ma anche come prestigio. Da campionato semi-morto a campionato morto é un attimo.

Detto questo é anche vero che pure noi dobbiamo darci da fare per riportare in alto questo torneo ormai fallito.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se la juve non prende Bremer resta con bonucci e gatti dietro… con l’ansia di comprare qualcuno x forza e il rischio ciofeca che è elevatissimo.


Il giusto epilogo per come gestiscono la squadra, se Romagnoli non fosse già alla Lazio probabilmente sarebbe la miglior toppa che troverebbero, visto che scouting non ne fanno, comprano solo i nomi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Luglio 2022)

Meglio se va al Chelsea


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che 40M koulibaly e 70 quel cesso di skriniar è roba da voltastomaco.
> le cifre andrebbero invertite.


Koulibaly ha qualche anno in più.... Ha 31 anni, questo nella valutazione del giocatore incide.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna solo sperare che prima o poi raggiungano l' apice, retrocedano un pò e che la Serie A salga un bel pò.
> 
> Finchè non accadrà, resterà un confronto impari.


Per quello serviva la superlega..


----------



## Ambrole (12 Luglio 2022)

Buono che non vada alla Juve, ancora più buono sarebbe che gli rimanesse de light sul groppone....io proprio non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possano offrire più di 30 milioni per un difensore assolutamente non top come lui 
Se riescono a venderlo fanno un gran colpo, però poi tanto non sanno reinvestire, quindi sto sereno


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque pure Botman a 37 milioni non scherza...Koulibaly è il centrale più forte da tanti anni, lui deve dimostrare tutto


io ho proprio l'impressione che batman sia un'inculata atomica.


----------



## diavolo (12 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da diverse testate ci siamo per il passaggio di Koulibaly al Chelsea. Niente Juve per il senegalese che sembra l'indiziato numero uno per sostituire De Ligt. Il Chelsea ha offerto 40 mln come ADL chiedeva, al giocatore andranno 9 mln di euro netti.


Immagino che sia alternativo a Skriniar. Adesso l'Inda senza quella plusvalenza ha un problema?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Immagino che sia alternativo a Skriniar. Adesso l'Inda senza quella plusvalenza ha un problema?


No, Skriniar è in trattativa col PSG, non col Chelsea.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2022)

ADL ha dato uan sforbiciata netta ai costi, via Mertens, Ingigne e Kulibaly, i più cari o tra i più cari della rosa. Ma quest'ultimo non è sostobuibile essendo uno dei migliori centrali in circolazione. Comunque se ne vanno tre difensori importanti a quanto pare (De Ligt, Kulibaly, Skriniar) nelle nostre concorrenti. Mi aspetto anche asta per Bremer, sicuri vada all'Inter? La Juventus con i 70 di Deligt più soldi si va a prendere Bremer e Zaniolo?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ADL ha dato uan sforbiciata netta ai costi, via Mertens, Ingigne e Kulibaly, i più cari o tra i più cari della rosa. Ma quest'ultimo non è sostobuibile essendo uno dei migliori centrali in circolazione. Comunque se ne vanno tre difensori importanti a quanto pare (De Ligt, Kulibaly, Skriniar) nelle nostre concorrenti. Mi aspetto anche asta per Bremer, sicuri vada all'Inter? La Juventus con i 70 di Deligt più soldi si va a prendere Bremer e Zaniolo?


A sentire la vulgata, Bremer aspetta solo il via libera per la Pinetina, quindi Juve e Napoli dovrebbero offrirgli più soldi di ingaggio e/o più di cartellino al Toro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> A sentire la vulgata, Bremer aspetta solo il via libera per la Pinetina, quindi Juve e Napoli dovrebbero offrirgli più soldi di ingaggio e/o più di cartellino al Toro.



sì probabile ci sia un accordo tra le parti, bisogna anche capire se si inseriscono altre squadre, se iniziano a offrire di più di cartellino e ingaggio anche il buon Bremer potrebbe cambiare idea.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da diverse testate ci siamo per il passaggio di Koulibaly al Chelsea. Niente Juve per il senegalese che sembra l'indiziato numero uno per sostituire De Ligt. Il Chelsea ha offerto 40 mln come ADL chiedeva, al giocatore andranno 9 mln di euro netti.


In un colpo solo il Napoli perderebbe il suo giocatore migliore mentre Inter e Juve dovrebbero farsi una mini-asta per Bremer, con una delle due costrette ad un ripiego. Buon per noi.


----------



## sacchino (12 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da diverse testate ci siamo per il passaggio di Koulibaly al Chelsea. Niente Juve per il senegalese che sembra l'indiziato numero uno per sostituire De Ligt. Il Chelsea ha offerto 40 mln come ADL chiedeva, al giocatore andranno 9 mln di euro netti.


In cu.lo alla Juve


----------

